# Check Out VR R Lancaster



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2014)

Went to Hamilton Ontario today mainly to see the short time conversion of the Mynarski Lancaster into 419 Sqdn RCAF VR R " Ropey" complete with 66 mission symbols. Thought you might like a peak as she is scheduled to be changed back to VR A starting tomorrow night.
































Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2014)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2014)

Very, _very_ cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2014)

Great !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2014)

Excellent shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2014)

love it


----------



## Tracker (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff,
Conversion started today. The "R" has been removed from the aircraft and the "A" laid out ready to paint. The shark teeth have to be painted over as the artist used oil based paint. Have pictures but not that interesting a reconversion.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2014)

Saw her Saturday as she did two fly overs of Tillsonburg event. She was devoid of the R then but the Mynarski decal was back on cockpit port side and the teeth still present. Listening on the scanner I got the feeling that the crew wanted to fly by quite a bit lower but the airboss would not clear them to anything less than 1000 feet. Too bad.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Tracker (Jun 24, 2014)

At the museum we suggested they redo the number VR-Eh? to give it that Canadian flavor -- only chuckles were heard. After all verbally it sounds the same.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 25, 2014)

it's a beauty.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2014)

That she is!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2014)

Double Awesome....!


----------

